# Collecting from Trinity River



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever been to collect plants from the Trinity River, specifically north of the dfw area? I'm not looking for trash to put in my tank. I'm looking specifally for a spot that might have fissidens. Really rather not drive to Austin to get some. Any other local recommendations for collecting or simply viewing are appreciated as well. White Rock Lake has always been a local favorite of mine.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You may have already seen this from AGA: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show109.html

The area of the Trinity just downstream from Lake Ray Roberts has a lot of interesting bog plants, I don't know about fissidens. And I don't know what the regs are for collecting in that area. The John Bunker Sands Wetland Center is also good, located between Seagoville and Kaufman. The club has been there twice for field trips, both poorly attended. When we were there, we had permission to collect.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A tank that noone has done (at least not for a very long time) is an aquascape using Chara sp. which you can fin in Trinity river. It is an algae that looks like a stem plant. Very unique color (tanslucent green), fast growth and overall looks. Just keep Amano shrimp out of that tank. They can eat that algae completely in just a few hours.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually, Michael, I haven't seen that tank. It's something I'd like to do with more flora though. That's the area I'm curious about. I've been to ray roberts a few years ago but didn't find anything. I haven't ever found anything on regulations but I can't imagine permission would be hard to obtain for what little I'm looking for. As for the wetland center, I attended one of those meetings. Thoroughly enjoyed the experience! However those plants are too much for my 10g. 

Niko, I Love the idea of an algae only setup. I've even tried to cultivate bba on driftwood unsuccesfully before. It's the look that's led me to want fissidens, as moss is easier to control. I saw, some years back, in an aquarium store a tank with nothing but some kind of brush algae on some driftwood. The algae nearly covered the wood but was kept in check lengthwise by a school of mollies who fed off it. The tank was nearly selfsufficient...no water changes, no trimming plants, and no feeding the fish. The glass stayed clean and the algae showed up on its own. Nature just happened in that tank. If I find any chara sp. or other similar algae I'll probably have to redesign my tank. 

Thank you two for your suggestions. They are helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, for my personal taste the AGA biotope tank is too sparse on plants--but it is very accurate, LOL! And you are right, White Rock Lake has a surprising diversity of species. I live only a half mile from the lake, and I am constantly tempted to bring things home.

I once tried to do a nano with cladophora, but it became disgusting in a very short time.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I grew up in those creeks, and yes they are very lacking in plant variety. Makes me wish the city didn't dredge them like they have over the years. If the creek banks weren't covered in poison ivy I'd go back but even then I think it's hopeless.


----------



## iziko (Mar 27, 2013)

good luck!

don't forget to tell / show us what you find!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't forget the heroin spoons. I found a few of those along the edges of the Trinity River Floodplain Project area when planting with LAERF. Just glad I didn't get a needle through my shoe...


----------

